# سؤال لمن يعمل مهندس صيانة فى مصر للطيران



## محمد ابراهيم شلبى (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس كهرباء قوى وكنت اريد ان اقدم فى وظائف مصر للطيران
واريد ان اعرف ما هى شهادة lwtr واين استطيع ان ادرسها


----------



## كمال الدين عبداللط (29 مارس 2011)

شهادة lwtr هي اختصار ل license without type rating و بتتاخد بعد كورس ال basic ( هي تعتبر العملي بتاع ال basic) مدتها بين 9 ل 14 شهر.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يعينك ودي بداية المشوار


----------



## amir elengineer (25 أبريل 2011)

انتا لازم اولا تاخد دورة البيزك ودي بتتاخد في مصر للطيران ف مطار القاهرة أو في الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران في مطار 6 اكتوبر او في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران في مطار امبابه ,,بعد كده بتاخد كورس الويذ آوت في شركة مصر للطيران في قسم الهندسة والصيانة ,,والله أعلم إن كانو غيرو النظام ده ولا لسه ,,, وربنا يوفقك


----------

